# New Honda HSS928AWD



## NH Deep in Snow (Oct 18, 2016)

I just bought a new Honda HSS928AWD (wheel drive, not track) to replace my 2008 Toro 1128 OXE. I initially shopped for an Ariens Pro 28 with the Polar Force engine, but I found my local Toro/Ariens/Honda dealer does not stock them because "at the higher end of the Ariens line everyone seems to buy Hondas", according to my dealer.

The Toro worked great for me over eleven winters, with no major problems. My only maintenance was to put tubes in the tubeless tires after they cracked and would not hold air, and I replaced the drive belt once at the eight year mark. I only had to use the electric start two or three times each winter when the temperature went below 10 F. 

I used the Honda for the first time yesterday, right at 32 F, for a light 2" snow over a half-inch slushy snow base that had set up slightly but was not frozen solid. I have a paved driveway, 100 feet long, with a 30 X 40 foot lamb chop at the bottom and an eight foot uphill over the last forty feet approaching the road. 

Overall, I was very happy with the Honda. I can see where the extra money is over the Toro. I suppose the Honda engine adds some of the cost. The battery supported electric start is very nice - you just turn the key and the engine starts perfectly. I could just pull the rope, but since I paid for electric start I am going to use it. The electric start on the Toro also worked fine, but at temps near zero F it was a (slight) bother to hook up an extension cord to the engine and make sure everything was plugged in snugly before I poked the starter. The Honda also has an electric chute with a four-way joy stick. It is very nice but it does work more slowly than the chute on the Toro, which I became very adept at turning quickly by hand. Another nice feature is the gas gauge, which lets me see how much gas I have left without opening the gas tank to look inside. With the Toro I frequently ended up running out of gas in the middle of a snow storm and heading back to my garage to get the gas can! 

Of course, one of the nicest features of the Honda is the variable speed hydrostatic drive, just like on their lawn mowers. It works very well, but again, I became very adept at tossing the Toro's manual transmission to the correct forward or reverse gear. 

I did not consider a Honda in 2008, partly because of the extra cost but also because at that time Honda did not have drive release levers, so you had to manhandle the Honda to turn it. Now that I have used my new Honda I note that it is noticeably lighter in weight than the Toro. This makes it seem a bit toy-like. Because of the lighter weight the drive wheels are slightly quicker to slip on the uphill section of my driveway than the Toro. It is not a big problem, but I did notice it. Also, because of the lighter weight, it is not as hard to manhandle the Honda thru turns. The Toro really needed its drive-release levers. The release levers are nice on the Honda, but I can see why Honda was late in adding them, since it is fairly easy to push it thru turns.

Overall, my first impression of the Honda is very favorable. Its design features are definitely more polished than the Toro. The Toro was a reliable brick and the Honda seems like a lighter weight but fancier design. I will try to update this review after I have used the Honda in deep snow and colder temperatures.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Make sure to throw in the #92 jet so get the most out of the GX motor.


----------



## NH Deep in Snow (Oct 18, 2016)

#92 jet is news to me. I'll check it out.

Thanks.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

NH Deep in Snow said:


> #92 jet is news to me. I'll check it out.
> 
> Thanks.


Whaaaaaaaaaaat!! Even I know that and I don't own a Honda, yet.:grin:


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

This youtube video can help you decide if this is something you want to do. I have the track model. On the fence about jetting since we don't get a lot snow every season, but it seems to turn the machine into the Rocky of snowblowers.


----------



## NH Deep in Snow (Oct 18, 2016)

Very slick video. Looks straightforward, if you have or can make the correct screwdriver. Does this work for Honda lawnmowers too?


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

I recommend grinding screwdriver to fit emulsion tube, than paint handle a distinctive color . * Only * use screwdriver for emulsion tube . Honda mower would probably use same screwdriver. Make one for each brand you work with, paint subsequent screwdrivers a different color . Might pay to start with new emulsion tube, and grind to fit .


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

If you are slipping I would either get chains or stud the tires (Grip Studs are good, trendy at $1 each but they work well and they have a depth size for any tread) 



I had chains on the Toro 524 (years ago) and it was dynamite.


----------

